# Raising pigs!!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Why do goats always act like they haven't eaten in days. Here are a few pics of my starving goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... Looks alot like that here! Cute goaties but that spotted kid really stands out!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol, I know what you mean. I always feel like I have to give a disclaimer to people who visit our little farm--"These goats are fed on a daily basis! They are not being starved, even though they act like it!"

Your goats are adorable!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

:ROFL: Thats too funny. I might need one of those signs too. I have one goat Lou Lou ( who thinks she is all that and a sack of potatoe chips) she can be out to pasture if she sees you she starts hollering and runs into the pen and gets all the other goats to do the same lol. But don't try to pet her or you will feel like you have been subbed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...I know... it is quite entertaining.... but you've got to love them... cute pics....  :thumb:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I know! They goats embarrass me sometimes when people come over, they act like they have not had a meal in forever! I always let my company feed the goats, and that can get funny! :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

My goats always bleat like mad when they hear me coming and visitor and my friends think Im starving them! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: We always say we have pigs pretending to be goats. 
If even one of ours sees movement around the deck, they all come running and screaming.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I feel like I need to tip toe if I have to go by the pasture to get where I'm going. I have this thing now when I go to feed I walk past the feeder and when they are all under my feet I take off running and pour the feed really fast :ROFL: I gotta say though it doesn't always work :GAAH: .


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> I feel like I need to tip toe if I have to go by the pasture to get where I'm going. I have this thing now when I go to feed I walk past the feeder and when they are all under my feet I take off running and pour the feed really fast I gotta say though it doesn't always work .


Same here. My goats do what I call the "feeding time dance of joy", running in circles around my legs until I pour the feed. So funny!


----------

